# Commentary on Heidelberg Catechism



## brymaes (Oct 20, 2005)

Where can I find Ursinus' commentary on the Heidelberg Catechism online?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

Good question. I may be mistaken but I don't think the whole commentary is available for free online. Portions can be found here and here and here and here and here, for example. The whole commentary is available in electronic format on the EPP cd.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by joshua_
> Andrew, when do you sleep? :bigsmile:


----------

